# Grooming Clippers



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Hello all! 

I'm getting ready to purchase clippers for grooming and having a tough time deciding. I read a lot about Wahl Bravura but I've decided to go with Andis...however, there are soooo many different models!

What I am looking for is the actual blade that is cutting the hair, where the blade can be easily switched (without screwing). I can't seem to find which model does that.

Can anyone help with this? I don't want to use the plastic guards (I think that is what they are called). 

Jessica


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

That’s what I have, the andis pulse li 5. The blade is almost identical to the wahl blade, interchangeable with the wahl blade, but the wahl combs won’t work with the andis blade. I prefer the cut with the wahl blade. Is it in my head? Maybe!


----------



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

What's your price range?

Andis has a few good clippers, and most of them have easily changeable blades. I haven't actually seen one with a screw on blade in a while now. Most are easily changeable. You want to look for a description along the lines of "compatible with all A5 blades". Those are the regular blades like the 7f, 4f, etc. Not the 5-in-1 blades, like the Bravura uses.

Couple of examples: Pulse ZRII (there are a few different models), Excel 5 Speed, and Ultra Edge. I've used all of these clippers, you don't have to screw the blade on - they just pop on and off. 

I use the metal snap on combs, the plastic ones are crap. The longest blade i've ever found is a 3f which supposedly leave the coat 1/2 inch. If you want longer you'll have to use a snap on or scissor trim.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Oohhhh I read it so wrong. I thought you wanted the andis clippers that uses the 5-in-1 blade, comparable to the bravura.


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

TK9NY said:


> What's your price range?
> 
> Andis has a few good clippers, and most of them have easily changeable blades. I haven't actually seen one with a screw on blade in a while now. Most are easily changeable. You want to look for a description along the lines of "compatible with all A5 blades". Those are the regular blades like the 7f, 4f, etc. Not the 5-in-1 blades, like the Bravura uses.
> 
> ...


Very helpful! Thank you so much, I'll look into one of the models you suggested. Am hoping to spend around $150 but it's looking more like $200+


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

You're likely to need either several different blades for different lengths or the metal combs to fit over your single blade, which is likely a #30, unless you're wanting a skin close shave all over.

Apologies if I'm telling you things you already know but jic,

Copied from another thread in the Grooming forum

_Below is a list of the different clipper blade numbers and lengths of cuts. Each brand of clipper blade may vary slightly in length but they all are pretty much the same.

*Dog Clipper Blade Numbers and Lengths of Cut Single Blade Detachable Clippers*

Below is a list of the clipper blade numbers and the length of coat that is left on the dog after the clip._

_*Clipper Blade Number*__*Description of Cut*__Blade #3 or #3F__Cuts and leaves 1/2" or 13mm length of coat on the dog__Blade #4 or # 4F__Cuts and leaves approximately 3/8" or 9.5mm length of coat__Blade #5 or #5F__Cuts and leaves approximately 1/4" or 6mm length of coat__Blade #5/8 Toe Blade__Is specifically for clipping between the toes and feet__Blade #7 or #7F__Cuts and leaves approximately 1/8" or 3.2mm length of coat__Blade #7/8 Toe Blade__Is specifically for clipping between toes and feet__Blade #8 1/2__Cuts and leaves 7/64" or 2.8mm length of coat__Blade #9__Cuts and leaves approximately 5/64" or 2mm length of coat__Blade #10__Cuts and leaves 1/16" or 2mm length of coat__Blade #15__Cuts and leaves 1.2mm length of coat__Blade #30__Cuts and leaves 0.5mm length of coat__Blade #40 & #50__Are specifically for short surgical cuts_

_Different brands may have slightly different blade numbers however generally the lengths will be pretty much standard as the guide above.

*Recommended blade numbers for different lengths of cut for pet clipping:

Summer:* Blade number to use over the body – # 7; blade number for clipping around the anal area and underneath the dog’s hind leg area – #10.

*Winter: *Blade number to use over the body – # 4 or #5; blade number for clipping around the anal area and underneath the dog’s hind leg area – # 10.

If you use any shorter or longer over the dog’s body you may find the cut is too close to the skin and doesn’t look that nice or it is too long and it means you have to clip the dog more often to keep it tidy.

If you are doing specific breed clipping then you will need to follow the recommendations for that particular breed and it may be necessary to purchase more dog grooming equipment."_


*Combs/Guards*
Combs/Guards slip over the blade to increase the cut length on any regular size clipper/trimmer, single detachable blade or 5 in 1 blade. The combs/guards come in a lot of sizes.

I use a cordless 5 in 1 clipper so I can adjust the one clipper to 5 different lengths by moving a small lever to switch from #40, #30, #15, #10, and #9 without changing out the blade and use the combs to get a longer cut.

I bought the full set of steel combs since I really wasn't sure which ones I'd be using. It wasn't terribly expensive but could be cheaper to pick up 2 or 3 in different enough lengths to cover longer to shorter. It turns out I stick with the shorter 4, the 1/8" to 1/2".

If you use a #30 blade, the cut with the comb will be just about exactly the measurement listed for the comb. If you have a #10 blade, add that length to the comb length for a slightly longer cut length.












This chart shows the cut length of the blades. Add the comb length to what you see here to determine how long you want his body, legs, face, feet, and tail.




















I don't go shorter than a #10 blade for face, feet and sanitary. In fact I usually go to the #9 setting but that's because I'm still learning.

I get enough dirty looks from the boys doing the groomy groomy. I want to avoid bloodshed .


Here's the Oster chart with blade recommendations for various cuts


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

jessiemarielo said:


> What I am looking for is the actual blade that is cutting the hair, where the blade can be easily switched (without screwing). I can't seem to find which model does that.


We may need to define more specifically which type of clipper you're interested in. Wahl and Andis both make 5 in 1 clippers and also detachable single blade length clippers. 

With the 5 in 1 you'd still need the metal combs to get longer cut lengths and with the single detachable you'd need a different blade for each cut length and/or the metal combs to go over the blade, usually a #30 blade.



The Wahl Bravura for example is a 5 in 1 clipper, so called because a simple lever switch gives 5 different cutting lengths. These are all still quite short lengths so you will need metal (not the plastic) combs to give longer cut lengths.

*5 in 1 Cordless/Corded Trimmers*
Here's a screenshot of the Wahl 5 in 1 models so you can see get a quick comparison. Ignore the Arco Vet model, it's not a 5 in 1 and the blade is a #40























In this view of the 5 in 1 the shortest setting (#40) is to the far right, the longest (#9) is to the far left. Where it sits in the photo is #15


Here's your Andis choices for the adjustable, aka 5 in 1
Vida™ Cordless Clipper | ANDIS
Pulse Li 5 Cord/Cordless Clipper | ANDIS


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> You're likely to need either several different blades for different lengths or the metal combs to fit over your single blade, which is likely a #30, unless you're wanting a skin close shave all over.
> 
> Apologies if I'm telling you things you already know but jic,
> 
> ...


Wow, this information is super helpful. I knew or know none of it! What 5 in 1 clipper do you use? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

This all may seem like it'll be a lot more than you were hoping to spend, but if $100 is sort of an average price for a standard groom, you'll be even within 3-4 grooms and ahead for the rest of the grooms. This is why it's worth it to get the best quality you can. This equipment should last for years.

Keep in mind that I have mpoos. Their coats aren't usually as dense as most standards. For a denser standard coat the corded style with the single cut length detachable blade will have more torque to get thru those without any drag. 

The most frequently mentioned corded clippers are the Wahl KM10, Andis AGC2, and the Oster A5. Don't let the screws you see on the blade give you the wrong impression. Those hold the sections of the blade together. The blade itself just pops off and on, as do the 5 in 1 blades for the cordless. 










With the corded style, for the versatility you'll still want the combs for longer lengths but will also very likely want a couple of different blades. 

One other thing to remember as TK9NY pointed out is to make sure that any extra blades and combs fit across brands. 

The 5 in 1 cordless style will probably be fine for a spoo's puppy coat and later as a convenience for FFT. Most members here choose the Wahl Bravura for a cordless.

I chose the Wahl Motion over the other Wahl 5 in 1's for two reasons. The first is the stated charging life cycles of the battery as being up to two times the others, and for the clip on finger grip to help keep the clipper actually in my hand. 
Otherwise, the others will perform very much the same. Most members who go 5 in 1 go for the Bravura. 










Availability will be your primary hurdle. Most of these corded and cordless will price out between $150-$200 when found. The steel comb set is probably still under $50 and really is a must have. Individual combs can be bought but having the whole set is worth the price. 

(Not touting Wahl over the other brands. This chart just showed the battery life cycles.)


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Ok, so the final decision is the Wahl KM10 (which I really want buy not sure I can justify the $350 price tag) or the Andis AGC2...🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

jessiemarielo said:


> Ok, so the final decision is the Wahl KM10 (which I really want buy not sure I can justify the $350 price tag) or the Andis AGC2...🤔🤔🤔🤔


Where are you seeing the KM10 for $350? or is that adding some of the other stuff? I'm seeing $199 at sites I trust.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

jessiemarielo said:


> Ok, so the final decision is the Wahl KM10 (which I really want buy not sure I can justify the $350 price tag) or the Andis AGC2...🤔🤔🤔🤔


I’m not sure where you’ve looked, but I’m seeing it priced at $199 on multiple sites, such as: Wahl KM10 Professional 2-Speed Clippers

But the cost of the blades does start to add up.

What you might want to try is something like the Wahl Bravura for FFT, to make sure you’re comfortable with the grooming process and that you want to take on more. Then you’ll feel more comfortable with further investment.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Lol! Hi @Rose n Poos  You beat me to it.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Like they said, they’re only that expensive on Amazon.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

or Wahl KM10 2-Speed Pro Clipper Kit - StateLineTack.com


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Wow, thank you all so much. Yes, $350 on Amazon .
I can't believe that markup, insane!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I think she's hoping to minimize overall cash outlay and get the one that will work best long term. The prices are really not that different between the corded and cordless but the power is likely to make the corded her better choice. 

Since you both have spoos, your input is needed .


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

We've gone over the metal combs and having different blades but I only have experience with the 5 in 1 and am relying on input from other threads.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

jessiemarielo said:


> Wow, thank you all so much. Yes, $350 on Amacan
> I can't believe that markup, insane!


I’m assuming that’s a price from a third-party seller and not Amazon. Generally best to steer clear of those anyway, unless they’re a trusted name. Too many counterfeit products. I’ve been burned before.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> I think she's hoping to minimize overall cash outlay and get the one that will work best long term. The prices are really not that different between the corded and cordless but the power is likely to make the corded her better choice.
> 
> Since you both have spoos, your input is needed .


My corded Andis started gathering dust when I got the Bravura. That’s what our groomer uses for FFT, as well.

I think for a home groomer, it (or something like it) is essential. The lightweight construction and minimal vibration are total game-changers, especially when you’re first learning. Peggy and I were _both_ so happy when I got mine. 

I can also use it on Peggy’s body if she’s clipped short and impeccably brushed out. She has a thick coat, though, so it’s not ideal.


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> I think she's hoping to minimize overall cash outlay and get the one that will work best long term. The prices are really not that different between the corded and cordless but the power is likely to make the corded her better choice.
> 
> Since you both have spoos, your input is needed .


Exactly. If I have to pay $300-400 at the end of the day, I am okay with that as long as I am getting the product necessary to do the job and hopefully last long term. Many mention the Bravura, but I've also read it's good for feet, face and sanitary. I'm looking for clippers that will cut body hair. I will probably end up getting a cordless or something less expensive for those smaller, more sensitive areas.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Jessiemarielo, Has your pup started coat change yet?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

This is my workhorse: ANDIS AGC UltraEdge 2-Speed Detachable Blade Pet Clipper, Blue - Chewy.com


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy hates it, as does my shoulder. But it plows through anything.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

We didn't talk about the corded being heavier than the cordless but my experience is that the body really isn't the difficult clipping.

You might even consider getting the BravMini at half the price of the others just for FFT.

ETA Wahl BravMini, Purple (lambertvetsupply.com)


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

The KM10 IS 3 oz more than my Motion, fwtw.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> We didn't talk about the corded being heavier than the cordless but my experience is that the body really isn't the difficult clipping.
> 
> You might even consider getting the BravMini at half the price of the others just for FFT.


I considered suggesting the BravMini to complement the corded clippers, as I quite like mine and Peggy tolerates it best of all. But @Happy'sDad recently reviewed it here and felt it wasn’t great for the face. (Note: He’s a _muuuuuch_ more accomplished home groomer than I am. Lol.)


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

The full size Arco at the right price could be a good alternative to the Bravura, maybe as a next round purchase.
Wahl Arco Continuous Cordless Clipper - StateLineTack.com

That gets both a heavy duty corded and a convenient cordless for about the same heart in throat price that Amazon was asking for KM10.

If you choose the Andis AGC2 then you'll be in for both types at an even lower price.

Naturally all speculation is dependent on your short vs long term budget.

ETA Would need to check to see if the Wahl combs fit both, fyi.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I liked using the bravmini on a small puppy for the whole face but agree with HappysDad, it just isn’t great for doing the whole face of a spoo. I can see it being great for a toy. I do love having it for doing feet. I have the andis equivalent to the bravura, and it was getting bogged down cutting puppy fluff today. I’m going to get either the wahl km10 (that’s what I’m leaning toward) or the andis pulse zrii or the andis agc 2 speed to handle the adult coat.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Rose n Poos said:


> The full size Arco at the right price could be a good alternative to the Bravura, maybe as a next round purchase.
> Wahl Arco Continuous Cordless Clipper - StateLineTack.com
> 
> That gets both a heavy duty corded and a convenient cordless for about the same heart in throat price that Amazon was asking for KM10.
> ...


So, the steel combs are different for detachable single length blades than for the 5 in 1 so far as I've found. 

The only way the suggestion above doesn't bust the budget is if you only use the cordless as is for FFT, which it should do, similar to the Bravura.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I use an Oster A5 turbo which I have had for years. Great for a spoo body. Customer Service at Oster is so very useful. I had my A5 refurbished and it is like a brand new clipper.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Your Km10 comes with #10 blade, which isn't the greatest with combs. Order a #30 at the same time and save yourself some frustration. Trust me, it's a huge difference.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I clip feet with a 40 blade to prevent nicking the webbing between the toes. I use a 30 on the face and the top of the tail. I use a 10 or 15 on the belly and back (bottom) of the tail and around the genitals. This is for a black/blue dog. Light colored dogs might need a coarser blade to avoid burning. I suspect, however, that burning is due to hot blades. I have 4 of the #40 blades and change them as soon as they begin to feel too warm when held against the inside of my arm. Same for the #30 blades. I only have two #15 and two #10 blades. Every year when the big dog shows come around, I take all my blades and clippers to the vendor who does sharpening and clipper repair. I take them on the first day of a 4-day show weekend and pick them up on the last day.

It's important to have your blades sharpened by someone who knows how to do them - and that's not the guy at Lowes who sharpens hedge shears!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Asta's Mom said:


> I use an Oster A5 turbo which I have had for years. Great for a spoo body. Customer Service at Oster is so very useful. I had my A5 refurbished and it is like a brand new clipper.


Yep, I have used Osters for over 50 years - I think one of my clippers is well over 25 years old and still working well. I have taken it in for maintenance, though.


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Jessiemarielo, Has your pup started coat change yet?


How can I tell?


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Johanna said:


> I clip feet with a 40 blade to prevent nicking the webbing between the toes. I use a 30 on the face and the top of the tail. I use a 10 or 15 on the belly and back (bottom) of the tail and around the genitals. This is for a black/blue dog. Light colored dogs might need a coarser blade to avoid burning. I suspect, however, that burning is due to hot blades. I have 4 of the #40 blades and change them as soon as they begin to feel too warm when held against the inside of my arm. Same for the #30 blades. I only have two #15 and two #10 blades. Every year when the big dog shows come around, I take all my blades and clippers to the vendor who does sharpening and clipper repair. I take them on the first day of a 4-day show weekend and pick them up on the last day.
> 
> It's important to have your blades sharpened by someone who knows how to do them - and that's not the guy at Lowes who sharpens hedge shears!


Thank you for breaking down which blades you use on which parts of the body. Definitely very helpful. What clippers do you suggest? Now, I am looking at the Oster A5 because several have commented on the durability.

Ok, so do you use the combs with a blade or just the blade itself?


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

jessiemarielo said:


> How can I tell?


If you part their hair and look towards the root, then it might have a different kink or twirl consistency.

What puppy fluff you have now might seem more straight and whispy, not so much curly.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

If you comb, not brush, thru and get resistance, that might be tangles or mats.
If you comb all those out, come back in a few minutes and they're all back, that might be coat change.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

jessiemarielo said:


> Thank you for breaking down which blades you use on which parts of the body. Definitely very helpful. What clippers do you suggest? Now, I am looking at the Oster A5 because several have commented on the durability.
> 
> Ok, so do you use the combs with a blade or just the blade itself?


I have an old Oster A5 and a much newer Andis. I mostly use the Andis.

I have never used combs, just blades.


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Johanna said:


> I have an old Oster A5 and a much newer Andis. I mostly use the Andis.
> 
> I have never used combs, just blades.


Thank you 😊


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

So, all in all are the metal comb attachments necessary if I purchase several blades?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I think this could depend on how long you'll want to have your pups coat. I'd avoid skip tooth blades, fyi. The members with more experience will have good info for you on this question. 

The longest usual blade lengths I find in any brand, Andis, Wahl, or Oster are the #3 which is about a 1/2" length. Andis has their 3/4 HT which is a 3/4" cut length. There may be longer in the others but I haven't found them yet. 

There are also different blade materials and coatings to consider. (It just gets more fun all the time, right ). 

The blades get hot so you'll want to have a duplicate of the size/s you think you'll use most to change out mid groom. 

Combs will stand the blade off so a hot blade is less likely to cause a problem.


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

So just to update everyone, I ended up ordering the Wahl KM10 online at Big Dee's Tack & Vet Supplies. I tried several sites but the KM10 was sold out almost everywhere and marked up significantly on both Amazon and Chewy.

From Amazon, I ordered the extra blades #30 and #15 (for now but will most likely order more later). Both blades were sold out on Big Dee's website and a few other sites I tried.

I'm still on the fence about getting the metal clipper combs, not sure if I need them. If I decide to, I can get them next day shipped on Amazon.

I plan to order a smaller, cordless (possibly Bravura or something of the like) to do face, feet, sanitary but for now will try with the KM10. I may need to order the #40 blade as suggested for feet.

Getting my pup professionally groomed next week, since I haven't trimmed him in a while. I was doing it by-weekly using my husband's clippers but they weren't cutting through so after 2 hours of trying, I realized I needed a better pair of clippers meant for my pup. I plan to keep him up myself after the groom and I will probably take him to get done professionally 2-3x a year.

Wish me luck!

Jessica


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

jessiemarielo said:


> So just to update everyone, I ended up ordering the Wahl KM10 online at Big Dee's Tack & Vet Supplies. I tried several sites but the KM10 was sold out almost everywhere and marked up significantly on both Amazon and Chewy.
> 
> From Amazon, I ordered the extra blades #30 and #15 (for now but will most likely order more later). Both blades were sold out on Big Dee's website and a few other sites I tried.
> 
> ...


That's where I got mine. The metal combs will come in handy if you want a longer coat length in the colder months. I ordered #4f from Chewy for summer - short, but not too short. IMO, a #40 is possibly too short for an amateur groomer. I know there's a post above by a professional groomer who uses a #40, but they're a professional. A #30 is about as close as I'd go with my limited skills. I suggest playing around with the blades you ordered and ordering the combs. The only time I use my #10 is when I do sanitary area. Anything shorter tend to irritate Happy's private parts. You may decide to add a #3,4, or 7f down the road. Good luck in your grooming.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Good news! I'm sure you'll be happy with your choices . 

One thing, and I may get overruled here is going for the #40, at least just yet. I looked back and saw that your pup is red, maybe dark apricot? 

Their skin is usually more sensitive so I personally wouldn't go shorter than the #30 (and actually often use the #15 setting for my light boy) until his skin gets used to the process. Not sure how long that takes, honestly. 

For the blades you'll have, just a reminder of the cut length here in this sample.


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Happy'sDad said:


> That's where I got mine. The metal combs will come in handy if you want a longer coat length in the colder months. I ordered #4f from Chewy for summer - short, but not too short. IMO, a #40 is possibly too short for an amateur groomer. I know there's a post above by a professional groomer who uses a #40, but they're a professional. A #30 is about as close as I'd go with my limited skills. I suggest playing around with the blades you ordered and ordering the combs. The only time I use my #10 is when I do sanitary area. Anything shorter tend to irritate Happy's private parts. You may decide to add a #3,4, or 7f down the road. Good luck in your grooming.


Thank you for the tips, you've been very helpful as all of this is very new to me. I'm determined to do this myself! 🤪 Going to add the 4F to my cart!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

jessiemarielo said:


> I ended up ordering the Wahl KM10 online at Big Dee's Tack & Vet Supplies.


I ordered my Bravura 5 in 1 from them. They arrived very quickly, 2-3 days. As quick as Amazon, but much cheaper (and available in stock).


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Good news! I'm sure you'll be happy with your choices .
> 
> One thing, and I may get overruled here is going for the #40, at least just yet. I looked back and saw that your pup is red, maybe dark apricot?
> 
> ...


Yes you are correct, he is a red. I like the style of the last picture which says #3 blade. Do you know what that equates to? I'm sure I can do a Google search to figure it out. I ordered the #30 and #15 blades so far.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

This is Remo freshly groomed with my 5 in 1 set on #30 40 and the 1/4" comb.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

jessiemarielo said:


> Do you know what that equates to?


The two sample charts and photos I posted above show the look face on with identifiers in the top photo and the length from the side directly below, in order as above.

In the winter I usually go for the 1/2" (comb) which translates to to the #3 blade for a 1/2" cut (plus the 1-2mm of the blade itself.)


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy’s excellent groomer typically uses a 10 on her delicate “pink skin” areas. We ran into trouble when another groomer went shorter. Very painful for Peggy and took quite a while to heal. 

I sometimes go even longer, using my Bravura on the 9 setting for her face. The only time I use the shortest (40, I think?) is paired with a guard comb on her body.

The BravMini only has a 30 blade. I use it to gently swipe the hair off small areas, like under her nose. But when I first tried using it on the tops of her feet, it gave her clipper burn. To avoid that, I’ve learned to only go in the direction of her hair growth, as advised here:


_If the dog has a pale skin (white, cream or apricot) or has not been clipped for some time it would be a prime candidate for “clipper burn”. In these cases it would be advisable to use a longer blade or make sure you clip gently with the lay of the coat._ _Don’t clip over the same area again and again._









Clipper burn - groomersgallery.com


Top tips to help avoid the problem and advice on how on treating it when it does occur.



groomersgallery.com


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

This should be a link to the #3F
Pet Grooming Clipper Blades : Amazon.com: Wahl Professional Animal #10 Medium Competition Series Detachable Blade with 1/16-Inch Cut Length (#2358-100),Steel

and these would be the combs for detachable blades, if you decide on those. You can buy these in a full set or just the individual sizes you think you'd use.
Hair Clipper And Trimmer Accessories : Amazon.com: Wahl Professional Animal Stainless Steel Attachment Guide Comb Set for Detachable Blade Pet, Dog, Cat, and Horse Clippers (#3390-100)

_Below is a list of the different clipper blade numbers and lengths of cuts. Each brand of clipper blade may vary slightly in length but they all are pretty much the same.

*Dog Clipper Blade Numbers and Lengths of Cut Single Blade Detachable Clippers*

Below is a list of the clipper blade numbers and the length of coat that is left on the dog after the clip._

_*Clipper Blade Number*__*Description of Cut*__Blade #3 or #3F__Cuts and leaves 1/2" or 13mm length of coat on the dog__Blade #4 or # 4F__Cuts and leaves approximately 3/8" or 9.5mm length of coat__Blade #5 or #5F__Cuts and leaves approximately 1/4" or 6mm length of coat__Blade #5/8 Toe Blade__Is specifically for clipping between the toes and feet__Blade #7 or #7F__Cuts and leaves approximately 1/8" or 3.2mm length of coat__Blade #7/8 Toe Blade__Is specifically for clipping between toes and feet__Blade #8 1/2__Cuts and leaves 7/64" or 2.8mm length of coat__Blade #9__Cuts and leaves approximately 5/64" or 2mm length of coat__Blade #10__Cuts and leaves 1/16" or 2mm length of coat__Blade #15__Cuts and leaves 1.2mm length of coat__Blade #30__Cuts and leaves 0.5mm length of coat__Blade #40 & #50__Are specifically for short surgical cuts_

_Different brands may have slightly different blade numbers however generally the lengths will be pretty much standard as the guide above._


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

I want to make sure I have this correct, If I want to use the metal comb set (any of them) I need to have the #30 blade attached to the Wahl clippers, right?

I read through various reviews and many complain about the #30 blade. Seems like some are saying the blade arrived used, scratched, with hairs, etc. on Amazon, so I'm definitely not ordering there. 

Happy'sDad suggested the 4F blade and that one has excellent reviews so I'm going to use that one for the body (for now) and perhaps still order the #30 along with the comb set to see what works for us.


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy’s excellent groomer typically uses a 10 on her delicate “pink skin” areas. We ran into trouble when another groomer went shorter. Very painful for Peggy and took quite a while to heal.
> 
> I sometimes go even longer, using my Bravura on the 9 setting for her face. The only time I use the shortest (40, I think?) is paired with a guard comb on her body.
> 
> ...


Wow, so much to learn!!! Thank you for providing this info.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Rose n Poos said:


> This is Remo freshly groomed with my 5 in 1 set on #30 40 and the 1/4" comb.


In the detachable blades, that translates to a #4 or #5, depending on whether clipping with the grain (longer) or against the grain (shorter). I usually go with the grain, except when going after an errant tuft, and then, carefully, or you get the racing stripe effect . (Neo has one now lol, right above his tail. I wasn't careful.)


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

jessiemarielo said:


> I need to have the #30 blade attached to the Wahl clippers, right?


Yes. The #10 will work, but poorly. You'll zip right through using the #30. Remember, you need to brush the coat out before using the combs or the tangles will stop you dead in your tracks.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

jessiemarielo said:


> I read through various reviews and many complain about the #30 blade.


The reason for the #30 or even the #40 for your base when using combs is to allow for smoother clipping. By not adding additional blade length to comb length the clipper just glides much better. 

This is Remo probably at about the 1/2" length. If you trim using the #3 blade to the 1/2" length and then just let your pup grow out a bit in the winter, you'll end up with 1" or so by the time you groom again.









Since I've started doing this myself, I find that it's a bit addictive lol. I skim them down every two weeks after their bath in warm weather and let them grow out in the cooler weather and skim about every 4 weeks to maintain the longer length, sticking around the 1". 

This isn't my work but shows the growth in between grooms.


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Happy'sDad said:


> Yes. The #10 will work, but poorly. You'll zip right through using the #30. Remember, you need to brush the coat out before using the combs or the tangles will stop you dead in your tracks.


I plan to bath, condition (rinse) him, dry then brush him out beforehand...phew! That's a lot! 

BTW, I attempted to blow dry him a few days ago and he is so scared of my blow dryer. He hid and curled up in a ball behind my toilet. Poor thing.


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> The reason for the #30 or even the #40 for your base when using combs is to allow for smoother clipping. By not adding additional blade length to comb length the clipper just glides much better.
> 
> This is Remo probably at about the 1/2" length. If you trim using the #3 blade to the 1/2" length and then just let your pup grow out a bit in the winter, you'll end up with 1" or so by the time you groom again.
> View attachment 480930
> ...


I already feel myself becoming addicted to this! Wow, what cuties you have!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

If you're thinking to hold off on the combs, I'd say you'll need the #3 (or 3F) or the #4 (or 4F F means Fine Tooth) for the body for sure, the #10 if you want to play it safe for now on the FFT, and then the #30 especially if you think you'll go for the comb/s. 

You'll either need a duplicate of the one/s you think you'll be using for the longest portions of the grooming session to switch out when it gets hot, or switch to another blade and area while the hot one cools.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

jessiemarielo said:


> I plan to bath, condition (rinse) him, dry then brush him out beforehand...phew! That's a lot!
> 
> BTW, I attempted to blow dry him a few days ago and he is so scared of my blow dryer. He hid and curled up in a ball behind my toilet. Poor thing.


Did you cover his ears? This seems to make a big difference. One option: The Happy Hoodie is amazing!


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Did you cover his ears? This seems to make a big difference. One option: The Happy Hoodie is amazing!
> This is awesome, thanks!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

jessiemarielo said:


> I plan to bath, condition (rinse) him, dry then brush him out beforehand...phew! That's a lot!


It is but you don't necessarily have to do the full clipping on the same day. A lot of us break things up by doing body clipping the same day or the next day, doing FFT the next, and so on.

I'd recommend combing thru before to make sure you get clean sweeps from the skin out. Brushing just can't get to the skin like a comb can.

I either use a 2 in 1 shampoo or mostly just a leave in spray conditioner after the bath so that's one step removed. I usually do the FF, head, and nails a day or so before the bath, with the nails sometimes just being done the week before or after (I have a new nail grinder that they're tolerating pretty well. YAY!) 

That leaves the body and legs for bath day also, or the next day. See, you have choices . I find doing the body the very easiest part.

I don't have an HV dryer, still using my little travel dryer with a concentrator nozzle attached. You just have to keep the cool setting on. I spray the conditioner again, start with a boar bristle brush to smooth the conditioner over him, then pick up my pin prush with the dryer in the other hand, blowing with and against the grain. Next I pick up the greyhound comb to make sure any tangles are clear and finally finish with the soft tipped slicker, still blowing with the other.

Getting him used to the dryer is a bit of a challenge. I don't have that hoodie but think it looks great. I just hold my hand over the eyes when blowing, and make sure I'm not blowing into the ears.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I’m an amateur and use the 40 setting on my 5-in-1 for face and feet, but she’s black. I did her face yesterday and usually do it every 7-10 days, and she doesn’t look bald and her skin tolerates it just fine. Tomorrow it’ll look absolutely perfect to me and the next day it’ll look too long. 🤣 The time I used the middle setting, I caught the corner of her mouth somehow. She didn’t react at all but it did bleed the tiniest amount and I felt bad.


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Starla said:


> I’m an amateur and use the 40 setting on my 5-in-1 for face and feet, but she’s black. I did her face yesterday and usually do it every 7-10 days, and she doesn’t look bald and her skin tolerates it just fine. Tomorrow it’ll look absolutely perfect to me and the next day it’ll look too long. 🤣 The time I used the middle setting, I caught the corner of her mouth somehow. She didn’t react at all but it did bleed the tiniest amount and I felt bad.
> View attachment 480932


She looks fantastic. What a beauty 😍


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Starla said:


> I’m an amateur and use the 40 setting on my 5-in-1 for face and feet, but she’s black. I did her face yesterday and usually do it every 7-10 days, and she doesn’t look bald and her skin tolerates it just fine. Tomorrow it’ll look absolutely perfect to me and the next day it’ll look too long. 🤣 The time I used the middle setting, I caught the corner of her mouth somehow. She didn’t react at all but it did bleed the tiniest amount and I felt bad.
> View attachment 480932


It is really easy to nick the corner of the mouth. Try pulling the skin back toward the ear and staying below the corner of the mouth.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Starla said:


> I’m an amateur and use the 40 setting on my 5-in-1 for face and feet, but she’s black. I did her face yesterday and usually do it every 7-10 days, and she doesn’t look bald and her skin tolerates it just fine. Tomorrow it’ll look absolutely perfect to me and the next day it’ll look too long. 🤣 The time I used the middle setting, I caught the corner of her mouth somehow. She didn’t react at all but it did bleed the tiniest amount and I felt bad.


The middle setting has failed us, noooooooooooooo. I caught the inside of Basil's wiggly thigh skin by her belly/tuck up in a smaller setting and felt the same as you felt. I've been using the middle setting ever since with 0 accidents, but it begs the question... Is it trustable now?

Maybe there's no "100% safe" setting on the 5-in-1 and technique plays a roll like @Johanna mentioned.


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> If you're thinking to hold off on the combs, I'd say you'll need the #3 (or 3F) or the #4 (or 4F F means Fine Tooth) for the body for sure, the #10 if you want to play it safe for now on the FFT, and then the #30 especially if you think you'll go for the comb/s.
> 
> You'll either need a duplicate of the one/s you think you'll be using for the longest portions of the grooming session to switch out when it gets hot, or switch to another blade and area while the hot one cools.


I ended up ordering the 4F, 15 and 30 as well as the set of combs


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Is now a bad time to ask if you have some curved scissors for the topknot??


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> Is now a bad time to ask if you have some curved scissors for the topknot??


Good point RnP. Yes, get some curved shears. Critical for top knot and pom pom work. I use and am satisfied with my 8 inch Sensei shears.


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Is now a bad time to ask if you have some curved scissors for the topknot??


I do not but I will add that to the list, any brand suggestions?


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Happy'sDad said:


> Good point RnP. Yes, get some curved shears. Critical for top knot and pom pom work. I use and am satisfied with my 8 inch Sensei shears.


Thanks!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Shears can be tricky but not in brand rec's. Sensei and Kenchii are usually the top named, but, they come in different sizes so it's important that they feel comfortable in hand, as much as the cutting. I'll search out a thread by one of our members, Mysticrealm, who's been inactive for a while. She shows and grooms her own beautiful boy, Asher. The thread is on how to handle the scissors/shears and more.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

(10) Scissors | Poodle Forum 

with more quality brand names.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

more here
(10) What kind of dryer and scissors should I get? | Poodle Forum


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

This thread covers, I think, all the tools some of us start with, and many of us eventually end up with all the types.

(10) Do I have all the grooming tools I need? | Page 2 | Poodle Forum

Beyond the clipper, blades, blade guards, and scissors, I'd also ask if you have a tipped pin brush, a soft pin tipped slicker brush, and a greyhound comb.

I have an actual nail clipper but quick both my boys too often to be happy. The Dremel doesn't get a lot of cooperation either but I found a grinder recommended by a blog on SpiritDog training that seems to have the boys partial approval.

PF members Raindrops and Porkchop have also done tutorials on their dog's grooming. I haven't looked for those links yet.
I'm adding links to videos of a groomer that I found easy to follow. I watch as much for how she handles the clippers and other tools as much as the actual grooming.


















There's a lot of groomers doing videos but I suggest sticking to no more than a couple at first. 

I've missed stuff that I hope the others will add.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Just remember that when you "have to trim *_*" that there are other people who have to here too. It's a continuous cycle of "me too", your not alone.

You'll love the bonding.

We collectively have figured out how to stop traffic with our poodles.


----------

